# 1st day of many to come



## michael3429 (20 Jun 2011)

Well thought i would share my short story with all.

Never been out on a road bike before, never really been out on any bike apart from nipping to the shops on my mountain bike,

A few weeks ago i posted on here about my aspirations of doing JOGLE. Started to think it was just another thought in my forever wondering brain.

Anyway few days ago i purchased a Viking San Marino from a friend for a good price. This morning at 0600 i put it to the road.

16.55miles later in 1 hour 18 minutes i feel something kinda special. I was only planning 10 miles just to get feel of the bike. Only my 1st time out but what a great feeling. Mixed up the cycle with a bit of main road then the amazing country roads and it all hit me what this cycling buzz is all about.
I began been a bit paranoid with cars on the road etc and hitting pot holes. Looking at tires thinking i am going to get a puncture every five minutes and getting a stone kicked up into my chest it stung a little so i will be purchasing some glasses for protection as they fly and some pace and wouldn't like one of them in my eye. Really enjoyed just been out there. Strange cause been in the army i have to stay fit so i go out for runs etc which i don't enjoy there was just something different with been on the bike.
Obviouslt 1st ride so have a bit of what i think people call saddle sore. cheeks are tender. Also i don't know if im sitting right or holding on right as my hands get sore after a while so i fond im adjusting them alot mainly on the balls of my hand, suppose this is something that will come with time
Can't wait to get back out again tomorrow.


----------



## Fran143 (20 Jun 2011)

Well done on a good effort for your first ride....not to slow either. I use gel gloves to help with balls of hands, not fancy ones which I made the mistake of buying but Aldis specials. Anyway happy cycling.....am off out on my bike now.


----------



## michael3429 (20 Jun 2011)

might have alook into some gloves thanks Fran


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2011)

gel ones from aldi are good value when they have them


----------

